

Judge Rules Against ‘Edge’ Trademark Troll Tim Langdell - blaines
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/05/judge-rules-against.html

======
blaines
_Tim “Edge Games” Langdell has lost a round in court with EA over the use of
his “Edge” trademarks. In refusing his request for a preliminary injunction,
judge William Alsup described Edge Games as ‘trolling’ and suggested that it
could face criminal charges.

“Given the suspect nature of Dr. Langdell’s representations to both the USPTO
and the Court concerning plaintiff’s current and future sales and business
activities, it is an open question whether plaintiff’s business activities
legitimately extend beyond trolling various gaming-related industries for
licensing opportunities,” wrote the judge._

Original Article (Aug 09) <http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/the-edge-of-
reason>

Original HN Post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=739390>

